# Greetings, Looking For Advice



## Guest

Hello from sunny Buffalo. Ive been researching Outbacks and looked at a couple yesterday. Considering the Outback (along with K-Z and Starcraft) as my next TT. Currently have a Starcraft hybrid. Dilemma: 3 kids and nobody is interested in sharing a bed. Im looking at the 25RSS and 26RS. The top bunk on the 25 seemed a bit tight due to the front wall angling inward near the roof. Anyone else with 3 kids out there that looked and compared the above 2 floorplans? My TV is a Dodge Ram 1500 5.7l w/3.92 rear end. Any advice or experiences would be great.


----------



## Katrina

Welcome to the site Dan.
With that many kids and them not wanting to share a bed, it would sound like a 28-RSDS is in order.
What you need to do first is find out what that truck will really handle. I don't know the specs on that particular truck myself. I do know that anything bigger than a 26 would prolly be pushing it.
Take your time and search around here, you'll find lots of helpful advice.


----------



## z-family




----------



## Alaskan OutBackers

Hi,

I have 3 boys myself and we seem to get by very well with our 25rss. Any choice on an Outback is a good choice.


----------



## 7heaven

Welcome to Outbackers.com! action

Unless you have near term plans to add more little ones, I think you'd do fine with the 25 or 26. With our 5 kids we opted for the 28RSS, after spending quite a bit of time at the dealer in the 26RS and the 28RSS. With all 7 of us in there, we felt a little crowded in anything smaller. We ended up getting a larger TV as well.

Good Luck and go with the OB!


----------



## LarryTheOutback

buffalodan said:


> Dilemma: 3 kids and nobody is interested in sharing a bed. Im looking at the 25RSS and 26RS. [snapback]54048[/snapback]​


We have three kids. We fit great into our 26RS. The kids _love _the bunkhouse and their own semi-private bunks (they hang up blankets to make the bunk their own). Putting two in the bunks, and the third somewhere else would cause arguments among our kids; besides, we like the privacy of stuffing the kids into the bunkhouse at bedtime. The five of us have plenty of room (6 if you include the dog).

We tow with a 1/2 ton Suburban (don't know how it compares to yours) ... I wouldn't want to tow anything heavier with it.

Ed


----------



## Guest

Thanks for all of the replies so far. Ed, your comment about the kids arguing over who sleeps in the bunks seemed to hit home, as I can envision that happening (it sort of already does). Thats why Im leaning more towards the 26rs. But we currently have a sofa slideout and the DW thinks that going into a trailer without one will be too cramped inside. So quad bunks with no slide vs twin bunks and a sofa slide (but with one kid sleeping on it) is the decision. (I think the 28' would be too much trailer, so thats not in my plans) Im just gonna have to bring the whole crew to the dealer and see what its like inside with everybody.


----------



## PDX_Doug

buffalodan,

action Welcome to Outbackers!








Great to keep seeing the family grow!

I have to recommend any of the Outbacks that have a quad bunk room. Not only does it provide great sleeping accomodations, but it is much easier to keep 'kid clutter' out of the main areas of the trailer.

The 27 and 28 footers may seem like a lot of trailer, but you will really appreciate the space. And they are not really any more difficult to tow.

Your Ram should do fine with up to a 28RS-DS.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## matty1

buffalodan...where abouts are you looking at the outbacks..just curious (originally from buffalo area)


----------



## KRKarnes

The bigger the better. Quad bunks are great for kids. I only have 2 kids but we just traded up from a Outback 28BHS to a Outback 31RQS. All the kids stuff is in the bunk area. They can come in at night and go to bed without you having to worry about waking them up if you stay up later. Check the specs on your truck for towing capacity. You should be fine with an Outback. My 31RQS is only 300 lbs heavier than my fathers 26' Jayco.


----------



## Guest

Matty1, Colton RV in North Tonawanda sells the Outbacks here. I believe Wilkins RV in Hornell (maybe closer to Rochester) sells them too. I see you have a 26RS. How do you like it? Did you consider anything similar by another manufacturer?


----------



## huntr70

If you are looking at using the sofa and dinette as sleeping areas, the 28bhs is a good choice also. Its the only one with a super slide, and I tow with a Ram 1500. I see by your listing you have the Hemi also, as I pull with a 1998, I have the 360 V8 and it does fine.

Steve


----------



## 2blackdogs

huntr70 said:


> If you are looking at using the sofa and dinette as sleeping areas, the 28bhs is a good choice also. Its the only one with a super slide, and I tow with a Ram 1500. I see by your listing you have the Hemi also, as I pull with a 1998, I have the 360 V8 and it does fine.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]54180[/snapback]​


Hey Buffalodan "welcome" to the gp here. We are originally from Bradford, Pa. So you are close to our hometown at one time. You probably know where that it. However, we now live in the state of New Mexico and love it. We have a 25rss with no kids but 2 dogs and just bought it this spring. It is great for just the 2 of us and our doggies. 
Have fun camping and "GO BILLS"!!
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## MaeJae

buffalodan said:


> Im just gonna have to bring the whole crew to the dealer and see what its like inside with everybody.
> [snapback]54113[/snapback]​


That would be my suggestion. Bring everybody and see how you feel in it.
The dealer wants to see a happy customer...they won't mind.

Might I also suggest the 28RSDS. With the proper WD and sway control (set up properly) I think you will be glad you chose the bigger one.

Whatever you choose...Camp-on sunny
MaeJae


----------



## Mtn.Mike

Welcome neighbor: I have the 26RS and my brother in law and sister in law sleep in the upper bunks and have no problems. This leaves the lower bunks for their "necessities".
I pulled my 26RS with a 1/2 ton with no problem but couldn't pass up the truck below.

Mike


----------



## Thor

BD

We also have 3 kids and the amin reason we decided to go with quad bunks. Everyone has their own bed. The extra bed is great for a friend or when not in use kids clutter goes here. I would recommend and Outback with quad bunks. They are big enough for adults as well. My my parents have slept in the bunks while we are doing a extended family camp and they no issues.

My choice would be the 28', if budget, storage space etc allows. I have never towed anything bigger than a small landscape trailer prior to towing my Outback and I was a bit nervous pulling a big trailer. Now that I have towed it...I'm very comfortable if it. It tows very well.

Good Luck with your decision.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'm here to tell you the "bunk house" is the best thing EVER on a trailer. Kids can go play and all their stuff is in their area. We love it. Works great for times that you're camping with other families with kids too.


----------



## HootBob

We have the 26RS and my oldest girls sleep on the top bunks and have plenty of room.
The bunk house is the greatest thing.
Because we use it as a changing room also, no more changing in the bathroom









Don


----------



## AFCamper

Ed,
Have you had any problems with your transmission on the burb towing your 26? We just recently purchased a 26 and our tv is a 98 burb --5.7L and 3.73.

Cheers!



LarryTheOutback said:


> buffalodan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dilemma: 3 kids and nobody is interested in sharing a bed.Â Im looking at the 25RSS and 26RS.Â [snapback]54048[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> We have three kids. We fit great into our 26RS. The kids _love _the bunkhouse and their own semi-private bunks (they hang up blankets to make the bunk their own). Putting two in the bunks, and the third somewhere else would cause arguments among our kids; besides, we like the privacy of stuffing the kids into the bunkhouse at bedtime. The five of us have plenty of room (6 if you include the dog).
> 
> We tow with a 1/2 ton Suburban (don't know how it compares to yours) ... I wouldn't want to tow anything heavier with it.
> 
> Ed
> [snapback]54067[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## matty1

buffalodan said:


> Matty1, Colton RV in North Tonawanda sells the Outbacks here. I believe Wilkins RV in Hornell (maybe closer to Rochester) sells them too. I see you have a 26RS. How do you like it? Did you consider anything similar by another manufacturer?
> [snapback]54155[/snapback]​


We looked at the K-Z line. How did you like Colton...their sales guy that came to the show out here (don't think he worked directly for Colton) tried all the tricks, "this deal won't last if you walk away..." etc, etc...


----------



## Guest

matty1 said:


> buffalodan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matty1, Colton RV in North Tonawanda sells the Outbacks here.Â I believe Wilkins RV in Hornell (maybe closer to Rochester) sells them too.Â I see you have a 26RS.Â How do you like it?Â Did you consider anything similar by another manufacturer?
> [snapback]54155[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> We looked at the K-Z line. How did you like Colton...their sales guy that came to the show out here (don't think he worked directly for Colton) tried all the tricks, "this deal won't last if you walk away..." etc, etc...
> [snapback]55680[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

So far Colton has been okay. No pressure and pretty informative. Did you go through Wilkins or somewhere else?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

buffalodan said:


> Thanks for all of the replies so far. Ed, your comment about the kids arguing over who sleeps in the bunks seemed to hit home, as I can envision that happening (it sort of already does). Thats why Im leaning more towards the 26rs. But we currently have a sofa slideout and the DW thinks that going into a trailer without one will be too cramped inside. So quad bunks with no slide vs twin bunks and a sofa slide (but with one kid sleeping on it) is the decision. (I think the 28' would be too much trailer, so thats not in my plans) Im just gonna have to bring the whole crew to the dealer and see what its like inside with everybody.
> [snapback]54113[/snapback]​


You decribed out situation to a tee, except we only have 2 boys. Coming from the Coleman Utah CP, we also had a slide out dinnette, and the wife was pressing me hard for the Outback to have one too. We just HAD to have the quad bunkhouse. WE camp with a lot of people and having a place the kids can call their own is priceless.

Long story short..we had to buy a new SUV to pull the 28RSS. Now that I've had it one camping season, I have to admit, the wife was right. The slide out is a MUST have.


----------



## lilmismajik

KRKarnes said:


> The bigger the better. Quad bunks are great for kids. I only have 2 kids but we just traded up from a Outback 28BHS to a Outback 31RQS. All the kids stuff is in the bunk area. They can come in at night and go to bed without you having to worry about waking them up if you stay up later. Check the specs on your truck for towing capacity. You should be fine with an Outback. My 31RQS is only 300 lbs heavier than my fathers 26' Jayco.
> [snapback]54154[/snapback]​


I am just figuring out how to use this site so bear with me! How do you like your 31RQS? How is it to tow and manuver? We purchased ours and will be picking it up in one week. It is our first TT and I am a little nervous about the size. I am calling today to order the WD and sway control. Any advise? Thanks!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Tell us what you are towing with and any other specific questions. We are good on advice here and its all free.









John


----------



## CamperAndy

Dan - I missed your post when it first hit the site but it has popped up again. The Ram can handle the 28 rsds. So that should not be out of your search. See my signature. I have the same truck as you and it pulls great in the mountains of North Idaho.


----------



## lilmismajik

tdvffjohn said:


> Tell us what you are towing with and any other specific questions. We are good on advice here and its all free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]56931[/snapback]​


We have a 2004 Dodge Ram 2500 Hemi. I am considering the Equalizer and Reese Dual Cam HP. One point I was advised of was that Reese may be more universal in other locations (on a trip missing/broke part may be able to replace somewhat easier). Any thoughts?
Thanks 
Kimberly

Also....we plan to use the Reese HP trunnion hitch 1200lbs. With this be OK or do we need to up to the 1700lbs (this may be overkill)


----------



## MJRey

We went from a Coleman Niagara popup to the 26RS and haven't missed the slideout. We have 3 kids and the four bunks are great especially when they want to bring a friend along. We tend to spend as much time outside as possible so the interior space gained by having the slideout sofa wasn't very important to us. So far no problems and the kids really like their bunks.


----------



## luv2rv

lilmismajik

You won't have trouble towing most of the Outbacks with your truck. Not sure about the parts concern for the WD hitch. I have the Equalizer and from my perspective I think there are fewer parts to have problems with than with the Reese (Equalizer has no chains etc.) Have never had any problems with it.

I find my hitch really only controls sway as the weight of the TT has very little impact on my truck when the tongue is dropped on the ball. One of the benefits of a 2500 series truck.

Good luck and enjoy.

Wayne


----------



## coloradoos

z-family said:


> Hello buffalodan,
> We have a 25rss and 5 kids. Our oldest allways takes the top bunk up front. He is almost 17 and average size for his age. He has no problems with space on the top bunk. The window up there makes it nice for air flow. You should be allright with your tv if you have the proper hitch, weight bars and sway control. You might wish you had more on the hills but lots of people tow these 25rss with 1500 series trucks. Good luck on your desision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]54051[/snapback]​


 action 
We recently bought a 25rss. We have 2 kids and they want to bring friends. With your 5 kids where do they all sleep? Do you use the couch? If so, how do you make the couch comfortable with the gap in the middle? Thanks!
coloradoos


----------



## Scrib

We liked the 25RSS for the additional floor-space that the slide provided, and we liked the 26RS for the bunkhouse. The 29BHS was also very nice, but a little too long for us - we went with the 26RS, figuring it was the most flexible floorplan for us and would allow the kids to bring friends. If you're comfortable with a 30' trailer though, that 29BHS is really nice, inside.


----------



## socialstudiesmom

We have three children and went with the 28rsds - you get that wonderful bunkhouse, plus a dinette slide. It works great for a larger family!
Have fun shopping!


----------



## And4togo

Coloradoos, some people use those foam tubes for swimming pools they are about 6 feet long, just push them in the space.
Rob


----------



## PDX_Doug

Was it something we said?...









buffalodan is now 'unregistered'.
That may be a first for Outbackers.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

Did not know you could do that


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tdvffjohn said:


> Did not know you could do that
> [snapback]90701[/snapback]​


Me either...??

Can we get a moderator to explain.


----------



## 7heaven

He's no longer on the member list, I guess you can quit.







I don't recall every seeing anyone resign from the site. Maybe he just changed user names.

buffalodan, where are you????









Maybe he never bought that 26RS, bought an inferior product and couldn't stand the guilt of staying with us.....


----------



## HootBob

tdvffjohn said:


> Did not know you could do that
> [snapback]90701[/snapback]​


Me either









Don


----------



## Katrina

HootBob said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did not know you could do that
> [snapback]90701[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Me either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]90802[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Take a look at This post and take note of who started it and their username and registration status.


----------



## 2500Ram

Katrina said:


> Take a look at This post and take note of who started it and their username and registration status.
> [snapback]90810[/snapback]​


I'll bite, so you unregistered and registered again with your name?

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

2500Ram said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at This post and take note of who started it and their username and registration status.
> [snapback]90810[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bite, so you unregistered and registered again with your name?
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]90812[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I'm lost? If you post but don't log in will you get the unregistered status?


----------



## Thor

Oregon_Camper said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at This post and take note of who started it and their username and registration status.
> [snapback]90810[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bite, so you unregistered and registered again with your name?
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]90812[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm lost? If you post but don't log in will you get the unregistered status?
> [snapback]90822[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I did not think you can post unless you sign in









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug

I just logged out, and tried to post a message (both to this thread, and to a new thread), and it would not let me. So, as we all suspected, you cannot post unless you are a member.

Furthermore, I can't see anyway to un-register. Looks like you would have to go through Vern... not that any of us would want to!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kymont

And4togo said:


> Coloradoos, some people use those foam tubes for swimming pools they are about 6 feet long, just push them in the space.
> Rob
> [snapback]90667[/snapback]​


Great idea! Best solution I've heard so far. We have plenty of those with our 4 kids.

Doug


----------



## Katrina

2500Ram said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at This post and take note of who started it and their username and registration status.
> [snapback]90810[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bite, so you unregistered and registered again with your name?
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]90812[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

While I have no idea what happened to BuffaloDan, There was a "hiccup" in the database that prevented me from seeing the gallery.
Vern and I tried everything until he finally just deleted me as a member and re-created a new account with the same username.
All of my posts as the "First" Katrina now show up as unregistered.
I also had a much lower member number back then.


----------

